# My 1 Yr Old Vizsla Doing Some "Treats" Tricks



## MADVIZSLA (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is my Madison a 1 yr old VIZSLA. Shes a very good girl and well trained (at least I think she is) here is my her 1st "Treats" video. Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/pcolombo2010#p/a/u/0/ljjxyE9bPZk


Madison 1 Yrs Old 
60 LBS
26 1/2 to the Neck


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Very pretty dog. You've done well with her.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Lovely dog, seems your training with Madison is going extremely well. Axel is 5 months old and he can do all the basic training cues, however getting him to stay from a distance is still a work in progress, hopefully in a year he will do as well as Madison.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

raps702,
We worked on this for quite a while with Holley (now 8.5 months old). The trainer teaches you to put them in a seated position at your heel, instruct them to stay and then leave with your right foot. Your left foot is what tells the dog to follow so if you lead on your right they know to stay. We are working with out of sight stays and it is going well. Just takes time and alot of consistency. They advise not to teach stay and recall the same day and if you do, only do like 2 recalls to about 8 stays.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish Copper looked like that! All I see is skin and bones.


----------



## MADVIZSLA (Mar 13, 2011)

She is a very active dog and we are very active family. We also have 3 other dogs in the house (None of which like the V) :-( . I just wish she did not jump on us when we enter the house. Its something we work on daily but she is just so darn excited every time


----------



## MADVIZSLA (Mar 13, 2011)

"I wish Copper looked like that! All I see is skin and bones." 

Skin and Bones??? She is 60 LBS. Thats big for her. She is all muscle. ;D


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

JillandDan said:


> raps702,
> We worked on this for quite a while with Holley (now 8.5 months old). The trainer teaches you to put them in a seated position at your heel, instruct them to stay and then leave with your right foot. Your left foot is what tells the dog to follow so if you lead on your right they know to stay. We are working with out of sight stays and it is going well. Just takes time and alot of consistency. They advise not to teach stay and recall the same day and if you do, only do like 2 recalls to about 8 stays.


Jill and Dan, we will have to give that method a try, thanks for info.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Jill and Dan,

Ok, I practiced the stay with Axel, and it worked well, he stayed for more than 3 or 4 steps. I was previously training him with him standing in front of me and me giving him the command "stay" and moving one step backwards, however he would always follow me imediately after stepping back. So, just to get this right, you have the dog on your left side, give command "stay", lead with your right foot (click and treat), bring left foot to the right foot, and repeat? (dog should continue to stay)


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

raps702,
If you wish them to stay then you should not click and treat until you return to the dog. The click and feed with each step as you describe is the method for teaching heeling.


----------

